# Do you use a timer for your C02?



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I've heard of doing it multiple ways but mainly;

a) On via a timer 1-2 hours before your lights come on

And

b) On 24/7

How do you do yours?
Can you list pro's and con's?
Maybe pics of results as well ?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have done it both ways. For years, I was a 24/7 person, hard water makes it harder to get lots of CO2 into tank on limited time basis. But after doing some reading a while ago, which I give credit to Niko for, I have become a 'timer' person.

24/7 pros: only one I can give is if you have hard water (kh above 8 ), if you want to maintain 30ppm during lights on you almost have to run it continuously. But, imo, (and I know folks will disagree here) you don't need 30ppm to have healthy plants.

timer pros: obviously much less useage of CO2. Also general benefits to the overall system which is your tank/filter/plants/critters of having the demand for O2 during lights off and having high CO2 which one can imagine could impact O2 levels/demand at that time. 

BTW, since switching to the 'timer' method, I have not seen any issues in my tanks, and I know the drop checker doesn't go green until late in the photoperiod. In actuality, if I was forced to say, I would say I see a slight overall improvement in the overall health of the tanks.

Hope that's not a can of worms.....


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Interesting. And how do you have yours scheduled? (how much time before lights come on/go off)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an 8 hour photoperiod, 3pm - 11pm ( I chose those times so I could enjoy the tanks when I was home from work ) . CO2 comes on at noon, off at 10:30pm.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I use a timer too. Mine comes on 3 hours before the lights turn on and it turns off 2 hours before the lights turn off. My 4 dKH drop checker is green when the lights turn on and it stays green during the whole lighting period. During the night, the drop checker turns back to its blue color.

Pro's: The plants have the CO2 available when they need it and the CO2 is off when the plants don't need it. I am using an Ideal 52-1-12 needle valve and a Victor two stage regulator. My CO2 is regulated very consistently.

Con's: I don't know of any.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I may switch. The only problem I half-way have is I'm using tap water at the moment and it is a little bit on the hard side. I think around 7kh or so : /. I may trying slowly switching over to all R/O. Maybe add about 20% R/O into my water change each week and increase by another 20% every other week. I'm actually not too sure why I should stagger it in like that, but it just seems that doing a big switch like that all at once is never good for an aquarium. Thoughts?


----------



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have mine running 24/7... my bottle of co2 lasts about 6-7 months before having to refill it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

dabrybry said:


> I may switch. The only problem I half-way have is I'm using tap water at the moment and it is a little bit on the hard side. I think around 7kh or so : /. I may trying slowly switching over to all R/O. Maybe add about 20% R/O into my water change each week and increase by another 20% every other week. I'm actually not too sure why I should stagger it in like that, but it just seems that doing a big switch like that all at once is never good for an aquarium. Thoughts?


Unless you want to grow some of the 'softer' water plants, a kh of 7will give you an awful lot of plants to choose from. As a reference point my kh is about 10.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

My rotala macranda, ludwigia sp red and rotala nanjanshen seem to be struggling a bit. Photoperiod could prob be bumped up though. Been at 5 hours for the first month and a half


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I've seen some of Bert's plants. They are algae free and gorgeous! I wouldn't mess with RO and its hassles in your case..

As you mentioned, the lighting cycle is too short. I'd crank it up to 8 to 10 hours.

What are you doing about your CO2 time period? This is very important.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

It is a hassle! Especially being on the 2nd floor...hauling up 5 gallon buckets up stairs isn't fun. 

I agree about the light cycle, I was cautiously keeping it to help reduce algae from the start but it's cycled and moderately established now. Do you think I should just bump it up to 8? Or move it up 30mins - 1 hour, then again the next week, then another hour next week etc...

My c02 is on 24/7 at the moment. I'm going to have to pick up some more timers lol. I'll prob set it like yours. Few hours before lights on, couple hours before lights off.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

dabrybry said:


> It is a hassle! Especially being on the 2nd floor...hauling up 5 gallon buckets up stairs isn't fun.


I know I wouldn't use RO then. LOL!



dabrybry said:


> I agree about the light cycle, I was cautiously keeping it to help reduce algae from the start but it's cycled and moderately established now. Do you think I should just bump it up to 8? Or move it up 30mins - 1 hour, then again the next week, then another hour next week etc...


I'd just go ahead and bump it up. Some of your plants may be a bit stressed from the short lighting period now.

But if you want to move it up in a series of bumps, this should be OK too.



dabrybry said:


> My c02 is on 24/7 at the moment. I'm going to have to pick up some more timers lol. I'll prob set it like yours. Few hours before lights on, couple hours before lights off.


This works well.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

My CO2 comes on with the lights and goes off with the lights. Simple, Simple. None of this trying to time it so the drop checker is lime green when the lights come on. I don't even think that the plants can use all that CO2 when the lights first come on anyway. Plus the drop checker takes time to produce its reading. I would suspect that the tank has reached its lime green level of CO2 before the drop checker shows lime green.

Pros: 
If I do a H2O change before the lights come on, tank PH is the same as the tap. 
I don't have to calculate or quess how long it takes my CO2 to ramp up, lights go on CO2 goes on, simple. 
Not driving my PH so low in the evenings that bacteria can't grow in my substrate or filter. 
Longer time between CO2 bottle fills. 
The joy of knowing you're doing it the way Amano is... 

Cons: 
An extra timer


----------



## reissready (Nov 26, 2007)

Not to high jack thread but I was curiose what people thought about 2 daily light cycles w/CO2? I work night shift so Its lights on from 9:00am-2pm (5hours-lights on while wakeing up) & 10pm-3am (5 hours-till bed time)? Dont have a drop checker but a Milwaukee SMS122 pH controller is on its way...


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I know a few people who do 4 hours on 2 hours off 4 hours on. Little break in between. As far as having such a large break in between though, I'm not quite sure!


----------



## reissready (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks 4 the rely bry… not sure either… just started adding co2. I guess I'll find out :flame:


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

reissready said:


> Thanks 4 the rely bry&#8230; not sure either&#8230; just started adding co2. I guess I'll find out :flame:


Your plants will think that the earth is rotating twice as fast since there will be two lighting periods in a 24 hour span. LOL!


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Pictures of the tank and the glosso. Please excuse the phone camera shots and the algae...working on it 

Also...I REALLY wish everything else in there was growing as veraciously as that limno sessiliflora










And a close up of the glosso : /


----------



## reissready (Nov 26, 2007)

:drinkers:


Left C said:


> Your plants will think that the earth is rotating twice as fast since there will be two lighting periods in a 24 hour span. LOL!


Then hopefully everything will grow *TWICE* as fast eace:

......._TANK LOOKING Looking GREAt bry!_!!!!...........:drinkers:


----------



## Blaketdub (Apr 28, 2016)

I know I am about 5 years late to this conversation, but I am curious what you guys use for your CO2 timers? I currently use the ADA CO2 cartridges which are small and don't last too long when I keep it running 24/7. On the other hand then CO2 timer provided by ADA is north of $200. Any recommendations on what I could use?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You will need a solenoid valve and any timer you want will work.


----------



## NYC (Jun 28, 2016)

Timer and light on same timer. Both come on and off at the same time... you can have them in diff timers so the co2 turns on and off 1 hour prior and after lights if you want


----------



## chukkydev (Jun 3, 2016)

HI all 

Do any of you have fish with your plants or just plants me personally run lights 10 hours 6 co2 

Sent from my E5303 using Tapatalk


----------

